# Yamaha RX-V665 won't upscale cable signal



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a Yamaha RX-V665 and I can't seem to get it to upscale from the 480 cable signal to 1080i for my crt projector. My eyes are crossed from reading the manual over and over. It appears that I have everything set right but when I check the reciever settings the output says 480. Can anyone help me?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you have the satt receiver and the projector hooked up to the receiver? If I read the manual right it only upconverts analog signals to HDMI.


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

You are right! What I didn't know was that ANOLOG means any connection other that HDMI! I had an HDMI cable from the cable box to the reciever sending a 480 signal to the projector. I took it off and used a componant or composit cable, I don't really know the difference. It is the connecters that are red, yellow and green. Now it upscales to the projecter at 1080i. The upscaled picture is way better than 480i but not as good as my bluray player. So the question is, why doesn't the 1080i from the cable box look as good as the 1080i from the bluray?

Check out my HT 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...n-construction/16240-lake-martin-theater.html

Thanks for your help, Rick.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rickp said:


> The upscaled picture is way better than 480i but not as good as my bluray player. So the question is, why doesn't the 1080i from the cable box look as good as the 1080i from the bluray?
> 
> Check out my HT
> 
> ...


Satt and Cable companies compress the HD signals some companies do it so much that it really looks poor compared to BluRay. Component will not handle 1080p (it is not allowed to) so the best you will get is 1080i the picture quality difference between using HDMI and component video is negligible. The only issue with using component is that you wont be able to receive the uncompressed audio over optical HDMI is the only way.


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

Tony, 

Thanks for the education. I have a NEC 110 XG CRT projector and 1080i looks fantastic. I actually bought 2 and was going to stack them but when I found out that we were moving I just installed 1. When I run 1080p to the projector I get some strange artifacts sometimes, so I just keep on 1080i. The picture I get from the bluray player is unbelivible, great depth and deep range of color. Alas we are moving and I am just trying to idiot proof the HT, as much as I can anyhow.

Rick.


----------

